# bersa thunder 380 trigger wont spring back, wont fire



## crinko

ok so my used bersa thunder 380 was going strong only shot 50 rounds through it, so my buddy goes to shoot it and he fires 2 rounds and that was it. The trigger moves back and forth but wont draw the hammer back thus regarding in the gun not to fire. Need some help here fellas :smt083


----------



## brifol6111

I had an issue with mine when I bought it, one of my genius buddies racked the slide with the safety half on :smt076:. I would take the Right Grip Panel Off and see if the spring in there has come loose. All I had to do on mine is stick it back in place and I haven't had an issue since.

I would post pics but my Bersa is currently sitting in my Mom's desk drawer :smt022.

Hope this helps,
Foley


----------



## z3ro06

Im new, but im gonna say a spring somewhere.


----------



## crinko

*gun is fixed thanks guys*

All I have to say is thank you brifol6111 for helping me out with my problem. My gun is fixed and gonna go back to the range tomorrow to blast the rest of my rounds due to my little problem.


----------



## greenjeans

There should be a "c" clip holding the hammer bar in place. They have been known to break. You can get them from Bersa or probably find one to fit at the local hardware store.


----------



## mactex

If the e-clip is missing you can find a 2mm replacement at many hobby stores. Also make sure that the flat washer is still in place.


----------



## hjc4604

*Bersa Thunder Trigger sticking*

I just finished fixing mine. I tried all the listed fixes but no dice. I bought the book suggested by Jack at American Gunsmithing Institute since AGI didn't have a video for the Bersa:
Wood, J. B. (1999-12-01). The Gun Digest Book of Firearms Assembly/Disassembly Part I - Automatic Pistols (Pt. 1) (Kindle Location 345). Krause Publications. Kindle Edition.

The model in it was older and didn't have the C-clip and washer holding the trigger bar. After many assemblies/re-assemblies I finally figured out that the ejector stabilizer pin was protruding under the trigger gar and binding it. I drifted it flush, reassembled and it works like new! Hope this helps!


----------



## LPaul

I have a Bersa Thunder 380 Plus that's just over 1 year old. I too had a trigger reset problem develop and I've been trying to resolve this problem for several months now. After recently reading your post I immediately examined my ejector stabilizer pin and sure enough it was also protruding. I too drifted it back flush, reassembled and VOILA !! Works like new again. I'm planning on checking the subject pin during each cleaning. Thanks for the great suggestion.


----------



## MoMan

LPaul, 
Welcome to the site!
That was GREAT forensics in locating an old thread that answered your needs. Normally someone's 1st post is asking for an answer, it is good to see that there are still people who are willing to do some digging to help themselves!
The Bersas are great guns, as I'm sure you know. I just wanted to point out that there are MANY, MANY answers here if people would just search.


----------



## hjc4604

I'm glad it helped. It was driving me nuts until I finally figured it out.


----------



## chaplaindave1

Thanks so much for the info. Was able to get my wife's pistol working again.


----------



## RK3369

Put a drop of loctite on the head of the hammer pin on the side away from the trigger disconnect bar to keep it from moving out of position again. Do not try to bulge the end of the pin by hammering on it with a punch because if you hit any of the frame, it will crack. It is only cast aluminum and not real strong. 

The other common problem is the disconnect bar spring coming out of it's seat under the trigger bar, and the eclip and large washer coming off the end of the pin they mount on. If you have problems with this is it best to return it to bersa for them to replace the disconnect bar spring because that has to be staked to the frame, and it needs to be done carefully. There is a gunsmith that posts regularly on the bersa chat forum who is really good at dealing with these issues.


----------

